#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Human rights and value education NOTES DOWNLOAD

## akansha gupta

Even at the international level, the United Nations adopted the  Declaration of Human Right, 1948 which has made efforts to promote and  encourage respect for human rights and fundamental freedom irrespective  of race, sex, language or religion. They have ranged from standard  setting to monitoring from facilitating international dialogue and  cooperation to provide technical assistance and from commissioning  technical studies in deploying large scale peace keeping missions. In  order to create awareness about the human rights, the people should be  educated. The UN has started efforts to promote human rights education  with the main objective of teaching of common language of humanity to  the people and make a universal culture of human rights.





  Similar Threads: Human resource management full notes ebook free download ppt Professional ethics and human values full notes ebook free download pdf Human Values Notes !! Human robot interaction(HRI) free pdf notes downloads, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf notes Higher Education in Australia  - Education in Australia - Australian Education System

----------

